# When is your bunnies' "year with us" anniversary?



## Catlyn (Jun 8, 2020)

I had Musti just until recently and today, 8th of june would've been the day that he's spent a year with us. He's still here, below the ground, but yes. Today would've been his one-year-mark living with us. Our new lop's "year with us" day will be on 6th of june next year(if he makes it that far)

I am just curious, when would've been (or will be) your bunnies' "x years with us" mark?


Musti's mark on 08.06




Väike poiss' mark on 06.06


----------



## Mehidk (Jun 8, 2020)

I adopted this little fur butt on November 29 of last year. It's going to be 7 months this month since she came into my life.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 8, 2020)

I adopted my little floof ball on December 12, 2019. Shes been with us for 6 months. I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 8, 2020)

Awwww she's soo flipping cute! She looks a bit like Musti! What is she like?


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 8, 2020)

I bought Odin 26 august 2017 when he was 8 weeks old, so it will be three years with him. 


I took over my bunny Lilja 6 may 2018, which would of been 2 years. I didn’t have to pay for her. I could of pick her up earlier but she had winter fur and I had to wait until she started to get summer fur, so she could move indoors. 



I bought Toste for a symbolized sum of money, so he moved to me the 8 of October 2018.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 8, 2020)

She's very skittish. Once you get to know her she is a cuddle mnster and loves to circle you. She only grooms people she knows well.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 8, 2020)

Oreo is also able to pick up tricks quickly and by quickly I mean 2--3 sessions of training quick.


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 12, 2020)

Anynody else care to share?


----------



## Oceanie (Jun 12, 2020)

I got Chamomile on June 8th too. Which also just so happens to be my favorite day of the year because it's World Oceans Day as well. She is an Ocean Bunny . Also, I'm sorry for your loss of Musti. He was so well loved.


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey that's really nice! Makes me glad to know that somebody else shares the same adoption day i had. Can you share a pic of Chamomile?


----------



## Freedom (Jun 13, 2020)

July 4th will be our Toko's 1 year gotcha versarry. 

He just turned 1 in March.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jun 13, 2020)

28 November will be Apollo’s first year with us! 



Apollo when we got him



Apollo now! He still has both ears but he often does this for some reason


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 13, 2020)

I can't recall anymore with most of mine. My remaining rabbit, Mocha, we got from a rescue in Sept of 2012. They weren't sure his age but guessed at least a year old. So come September, he'll have been with us for 8 years.


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 13, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> I can't recall anymore with most of mine. My remaining rabbit, Mocha, we got from a rescue in Sept of 2012. They weren't sure his age but guessed at least a year old. So come September, he'll have been with us for 8 years.


That's quite long!
Have You just forgotten because there hsve been so many bunnies?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 13, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> That's quite long!
> Have You just forgotten because there hsve been so many bunnies?


That and it's been so long.  Our first rabbit we got just a few years after we were married but before we had kids. That means it must've been late 80s.


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 13, 2020)

That is a long time indeed


----------



## Catlyn (Jun 17, 2020)

Anybody else wanting to share?


----------



## Mac189 (Jun 17, 2020)

Willa will have lived with me for three years at the end of March (the 30th) and Foxwell's first year with me is on November 9th. I accidentally switched Willa and my birthdates on the forms at the veterinary office at her first check-up, so every year on my birthday the clinic wishes Willa a happy birthday and that extra treats are a must, which makes my day! (And yes, she does get extra treats for her "second birthday!")


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jun 21, 2020)

I got Theo on September 1st, 2017, so it will be 3 years.


----------



## osgoodmg (Jun 22, 2020)

We got Artie April 2019 when he was about 7- 8 months so he's been with us 1 year & 2 months.


----------



## nicolekline97 (Dec 26, 2020)

Catlyn said:


> I had Musti just until recently and today, 8th of june would've been the day that he's spent a year with us. He's still here, below the ground, but yes. Today would've been his one-year-mark living with us. Our new lop's "year with us" day will be on 6th of june next year(if he makes it that far)
> 
> I am just curious, when would've been (or will be) your bunnies' "x years with us" mark?
> 
> ...


I am sorry about your bunny Lucy's birthday is January 28th...same as my sons! We got her in March sometime, the later part. So she is almost 1 and it will not be long until we have had her a year.


----------



## Catlyn (Dec 26, 2020)

Lümi came to live with us july 25th(6mo old), Storm on june 6th(5mo old).
Five months for him and six-half months for Storm.
As such Lümi is 11m and Storm is 10m old.


----------



## sumashollands (Dec 26, 2020)

I had Coco-bean my black tort Holland lop for a year since December 13th


----------



## Miva13 (Dec 27, 2020)

March 20, he was a covid lockdown bunny, first bun for our family and I am so I love with him. Rabbits are the best!


----------



## nicolekline97 (Dec 27, 2020)

Miva13 said:


> March 20, he was a covid lockdown bunny, first bun for our family and I am so I love with him. Rabbits are the best!


Having a bunny made lockdown easier and this year better.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 27, 2020)

Rabbit was in my horse barn on September 9, 2014 and was wounded by an owl who must have dropped him near my house. I could not get a hold of him to doctor him and he stayed in the barn until he got stepped on by my horse. Then I got him inside and he healed. That was in February 2015 so he was outside in extreme (below 0) weather but was very active. I researched online and learned about house rabbits and he adapted to that life instantly. Potty trained himself. I had him neutered in March 2015. He moved with me when I left my marriage and house in 2018 to a senior living apartment complex. Everyone comes to see him! I am known as the "rabbit lady" and I am proud of that name.


----------

